# The Miyota movement on a Type B



## DafyddGam

I really, really, really like the Type B and am thinking about pulling the trigger and getting an automatic. However, I've seen some postings about Miyota movements not being that good (actually, it's mixed, some like it, others don't). For the price, I'm obviously not expecting a COSC, but will I be disappointed? What is typically the range in accuracy? Will it last long enough to give to one of my sons? How often does it need to be serviced? How smooth is the movement?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kubelwagen

I started with a Miyota Type B myself. Its been with me for the last several months, and am quite satisfied for price I paid for it. During the first couple of months though I noticed that it gains so much -- a couple of hours at most. Laco offered to have it checked, but before I got to sending it back to Germany, it somehow corrected itself. From then on it has kept good time for me. 

I have read and heard that it is a reliable movement. The Miyota 821A in the Type B has a documented accuracy of -20~+40 secs/day -- I'm not too hung-up on this though, as long I see it keeps good time, its ok for me. 

How long will the watch last? -- as in any watch, expensive or otherwise, it will go thru wear and tear. My take here is that it depends on how its used. Hope this helps. Cheers


----------



## VolkswagenFox21

I can't say much about reliability since I haven't owned it for that long, but I've only heard good things about it in that department. In terms of accuracy, mine gains around 8 to 10 seconds a day, though for the first two days it was running at around +20s.


----------



## Uwe W.

Hey, welcome to the forum Gam. I don't recall having read anything here that stated the movment wasn't good. Usually the only negative complaint centers around the fact it has a slightly noisy rotor - that is you can hear it swinging back and forth as it keeps the watch wound. It's not THAT loud, but you can hear it in a very, very quiet room. I have at least half-a-dozen watches with the Miyota movement and not had any reliability problems with any of them - they all keep decent time as well.


----------



## kevral

Uwe W. said:


> It's not THAT loud, but you can hear it in a very, very quiet room.


I can hear mine at arms's length on the street. A very quiet daytime city street with no nearby cars or people - but still on the street. In a very very quiet room I have to take the thing off entirely.

And when the rotor goes off spinning at top speed the whole watch wobbles slightly on my wrist, too.

On the other hand the movement is very accurate. I have corrected it by 1 minute in somewhat over 30 days.


----------



## Janne

It is a cheap, no frills, workhorse of a movement. With periodic service by a competent watchmaker, it should last well into the next century.


----------



## Uwe W.

kevral said:


> And when the rotor goes off spinning at top speed the whole watch wobbles slightly on my wrist, too.


Really? I would love to see a video of that. I didn't think the rotor had enough mass to move the weight of a case, movement and crystal - especially not when its strapped to a wrist. And what exactly are you doing to get a rotor spinning that fast in the first place?


----------



## Renisin

Uwe,

I have to admit, that is pretty funny!

Ren


----------



## Janne

Uwe W. said:


> Really? I would love to see a video of that. I didn't think the rotor had enough mass to move the weight of a case, movement and crystal - especially not when its strapped to a wrist. And what exactly are you doing to get a rotor spinning that fast in the first place?


*WE DO NOT WANT TO KNOW OR SEE A VIDEO !!!!!!*

(Unless Kerval is a lady)

:-d;-)


----------



## flatovercrest

Janne said:


> it* should last well into the next century*.


That is a long time!
I own a Miyota B and love it. For $280 I paid it's a fantastic watch and a great deal!


----------



## kevral

Yeah, you guys are funny. I still tried capturing it on video, but I would need a better camera than what is on my phone.

Think what you will - the rotor in mine is more than enough to wobble the whole case. I'd be inclined to send it back if it weren't for the fact that shipping costs half as much as the watch.


----------



## Uwe W.

kevral said:


> Yeah, you guys are funny. I still tried capturing it on video, but I would need a better camera than what is on my phone. Think what you will - the rotor in mine is more than enough to wobble the whole case.


I was actually being serious. It's such a bizarre phenomenon that I would really love to see a video of your wobbling watch in action. Again, I'd like to ask what you're doing to get a rotor spinning in one direction so quickly.



kevral said:


> I'd be inclined to send it back if it weren't for the fact that shipping costs half as much as the watch.


Were are you shipping it from? $150 to ship a watch from anywhere sounds extremely expensive. Have you contacted Laco - is it still under warranty? For a fraction of that price you could take it to a local watchmaker for an assessment. One thing is certain: the description you provided of the Miyota movement is not indicative of that product. However, exceptions to everything do exist.


----------



## Janne

If the rotor wobble is rreally noticeable (should not be as the rotor only eight a couple of grams) it might be an idea to have a local watchmaker have a quick look.

Last into next Century? Sure, it is a basic, fully jewelled movement. Nothing fancy, just plain basic!


----------



## garettb16

I have a miyota Type A

It is great, the rotor is noisy but you would have to be very fussy to worry about it.

Mine gains +2 secs per day. my Oris with high end eta isnt even that good!

pull the trigger and enjoy!!!!


----------



## DafyddGam

Thanks everyone!


----------

